# New Honda: EB2000i



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Honda announced a new model generator today, the *EB2000i*. It’s very similar to the popular EU2000i, and has the same power, inverter technology, Eco-Throttle, etc. The main difference is the EB2000i has a G.F.C.I. duplex receptacle, similar to other Honda EB-series models, which are marketed to commercial, industrial, rental, and construction users. In some locations, local codes require generators to pass certain tests, and a GFCI system is required. Other differences are: no parallel operation and no DC output. It does have the standard 3-year warranty (commercial and residential). MSRP is $1,279.95.


----------

